# What past Animal Crossing characters do you want to come back?



## Hound00med

Ohey guys, so I've recently started playing AC for the GameCube, 'cos there's some pretty epic villagers there, but some of the awesome got retired 

So, my question to youuu is what villagers from past games do you want to see return?

As for me, I want *Hornsby the Rhino*, Ellie the Elephant, June the Cub, Hank the Chicken and Woolio the Sheep!


----------



## Zeiro

Ace the bird was my favorite. :c


----------



## Hound00med

Yeah Ace is pretty cool, but Jay's better imo


----------



## Paperboy012305

I want Dozer and Flash back. There are e+ villagers. Here's a pic.

 BTW. The e+ villagers I want back are Aisle, Analogue, Kakkun and Tarou.


----------



## Hound00med

Flash was pretty epic.. Yeah I've seen all the e+ characters.. They all look kinda strange, but I'd happily have Kit and Tarou back .. Obviously Paula, Charlise, Leonardo, Frank, Curlos and Kidd all came back for NL  .. But they all looked kinda weird to me, I dunno  .. But Tarou's pretty epic


----------



## Britty the Kitty

I'd absolutely die of happiness if they brought Vanessa back. While she was only in e+, she really reminds me of a German Shepherd. After mine passed away a few years ago of old age, I've been really hoping to get a German Shepherd in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Hound00med

Aw I'm so sorry to hear that D: .. But I always thought Vanessa was kinda cool  .. I do prefer Whitney, but she's pretty cool regardless


----------



## Jordandelion

Aziz the lion! :'(


----------



## Hound00med

Jordandelion said:


> Aziz the lion! :'(



I always thought Aziz was kinda strange  .. But he's kinda cool!


----------



## beffa

Kit, he looks a little like Conker from Conker's bad fur day.


----------



## Hound00med

beffa said:


> Kit, he looks a little like Conker from Conker's bad fur day.



Yeah Kit's really cute  .. I just don't think he suits being a Jock.. He'd make more sense being Lazy, but hey


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Stella. I love Stella so much.


----------



## bittermeat

Natasha and Aisle look awesome.


----------



## Hound00med

Stella's sweet  .. She's better than Vesta & Eunice.. And yeah I really like Aisle


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hound00med said:


> Stella's sweet  .. She's better than Vesta & Eunice.. And yeah I really like Aisle


Yeah I like Aisle too. But Kakkun's better IMO.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

There is only one I care about: Woolio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

mlnintendo97 said:


> There is only one I care about: Woolio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He's so precious! Why Nintendo, why?!


----------



## Hound00med

Kippla said:


> He's so precious! Why Nintendo, why?!



Yeah Woolio was pretty epic, I always wonder why they didn't bring him back.. Maybe in AC Wii U  .. I'm hoping for Hornsby <3


----------



## RhinoK

So lovable GC exclusives have a thing for moving into my town:

Gonzo (HE NEEDS TO RETURN)
Iggy (IF VELMA RETURNED, SO SHOULD IGGY)
Stella (BZZZZZZZZZZZT PLEASE)
Belle (meh why not)
Tiara and Bitty (BITTY GOT REPLACED BY SNOOTY THE SNOOTY NONONONO)
Boris (I could love another cranky then)
Huggy (HOW DID I NOT SAY HUGGY SHE IS IN MY TOWN RN AGAIN FOR THE THIRD TIME)
Hank and Candi (yhprettymuchabove)
Dobie (The only one I didn't have. He's an islander and I didn't have a GBA to cable up, soo)

And the e+ exclusive
Kakkun (aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yes)
Megumi (Maybe I'll have a Peppy villager I like)


----------



## Hound00med

RhinoK said:


> So lovable GC exclusives have a thing for moving into my town:
> 
> Gonzo (HE NEEDS TO RETURN)
> Iggy (IF VELMA RETURNED, SO SHOULD IGGY)
> Stella (BZZZZZZZZZZZT PLEASE)
> Belle (meh why not)
> Tiara and Bitty (BITTY GOT REPLACED BY SNOOTY THE SNOOTY NONONONO)
> Boris (I could love another cranky then)
> Huggy (HOW DID I NOT SAY HUGGY SHE IS IN MY TOWN RN AGAIN FOR THE THIRD TIME)
> Hank and Candi (yhprettymuchabove)
> Dobie (The only one I didn't have. He's an islander and I didn't have a GBA to cable up, soo)
> 
> And the e+ exclusive
> Kakkun (aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yes)
> Megumi (Maybe I'll have a Peppy villager I like)



Gonzo definitely should come back, as well as Stella, Boris, Huggy and Hank


----------



## Brabus E73

I just want Rover to be a villager lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

RhinoK said:


> So lovable GC exclusives have a thing for moving into my town:
> 
> Gonzo (HE NEEDS TO RETURN)
> Iggy (IF VELMA RETURNED, SO SHOULD IGGY)
> Stella (BZZZZZZZZZZZT PLEASE)
> Belle (meh why not)
> Tiara and Bitty (BITTY GOT REPLACED BY SNOOTY THE SNOOTY NONONONO)
> Boris (I could love another cranky then)
> Huggy (HOW DID I NOT SAY HUGGY SHE IS IN MY TOWN RN AGAIN FOR THE THIRD TIME)
> Hank and Candi (yhprettymuchabove)
> Dobie (The only one I didn't have. He's an islander and I didn't have a GBA to cable up, soo)
> 
> And the e+ exclusive
> Kakkun (aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yes)
> Megumi (Maybe I'll have a Peppy villager I like)


Wow. Somebody who loves Kakkun as much as I do.  You know, I do want Isako to make it in the next AC game. I'm probably gonna make her one of my dreamie. Why? Cause I keep thinking she's made out of ice cream. Neapolitan ice cream that is. Speaking of ice cream, I think her English name should be Creme. It fits her perfectly. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## oath2order

I'd be in favor of *none* returning.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

oath2order said:


> I'd be in favor of *none* returning.



If you think that, then don't post.


----------



## Drayk

Spike the rhino is the old villager I'd be most excited to see make a come back, along with all the other Rhinos they all look awesome.
Also Quetzal and Billy, they were two of my villagers in my first AC game and I was disappointed they didn't return.


----------



## Hound00med

Drayk said:


> Spike the rhino is the old villager I'd be most excited to see make a come back, along with all the other Rhinos they all look awesome.
> Also Quetzal and Billy, they were two of my villagers in my first AC game and I was disappointed they didn't return.



I 100% want Hornsby and Spike back! They were so epic.. Quetzal seemed pretty cool, but not a big fan of Billy D: .. Don't like most goats except maybe Chevre


----------



## ShinyYoshi

How come I'm just now finding out about Pierre?? He's less creepy than Pietro, at least to me.


----------



## Hound00med

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 12589
> 
> How come I'm just now finding out about Pierre?? He's less creepy than Pietro, at least to me.



He's a little less creepy  .. The eyes are still slightly weird, but at least he's not multicoloured with make-up on


----------



## Zanessa

Paperboy012305 said:


> I want Dozer and Flash back. There are e+ villagers. Here's a pic.
> View attachment 12220 BTW. The e+ villagers I want back are Aisle, Analogue, Kakkun and Tarou.



Rachel looks like Paula.. 'Charme' is Charlise.. Silvia did return too. if that picture was meant to show who didn't come back, it's wrong. :/

But to answer the question, I'll miss Murphy. Everyone else in my town besides Lulu and Murphy returned. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> If you think that, then don't post.



Well, it is their opinion. They don't think any of them should return, so all they're doing is answering the question. :/


----------



## in-a-pickle

Tarou's really awesome and cute, probably would have been my favorite wolf c:


----------



## Isabella

June the cub D:


----------



## Hound00med

ZanessaGaily said:


> Rachel looks like Paula.. 'Charme' is Charlise.. Silvia did return too. if that picture was meant to show who didn't come back, it's wrong. :/
> 
> But to answer the question, I'll miss Murphy. Everyone else in my town besides Lulu and Murphy returned. :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is their opinion. They don't think any of them should return, so all they're doing is answering the question. :/



It's just a picture showing all of the e+ characters.. Obviously some of them did come back for NL, I think that pic was probably made before NL, 'cos there are some villagers that were e+ exclusives that came back for WW/CF, such as Marina, the superheroes and Felicity

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> June the cub D:



Totally agree! She's so epic


----------



## Officer Berri

-Nosegay the Anteater. She was the prettiest Anteater! Can't be because of her name that she's gone. Japan gave her a different name. And NoA could just give her a different name anyways. >_> Like the squirrels. Oh god, the squirrels.
-Ursala the bear was really cute! That face of hers was so adorable and she looked shy. And she's pink!
-Pierre the cat. He's freakin adorable. He's a clown but isn't terrifying like the sheep is!
-Belle is the superior black-and-white cow. We should have kept Belle and tossed Tipper instead. I don't like Tipper's face.
-Aisle the cub. He was a Japan-Only villager but he's so cute!
-Maddie the dog. How could they get rid of her like that? I loved her to pieces! She was beautiful! I also really like Bea.
-Billy, Sven, and Iggy the goats. Why did we lose so many male goats?
-Cleo the horse. Lavender purple horse. Pretty big black eyes. WHY YOU NO LONGER IN GAMES?
-Carrie the Kangaroo was like a mom to my Population Growing villager. I miss her. I also miss Valise (she was so pretty!) and I think the Japan-Only villager Koharu should come back.
-Rex the lion is me and my boyfriend's favorite Lion. I also like Leopold.
-Carmen the mouse was really, really pretty! And Pink! Yay pink!
-Sue E. Was pretty. Purple animals rock! We should be able to have her as a neighbor again!
-Tiara moved into the last Population Growing town I started. I really liked her. She was cool!
-Stella. Pink Sheep. Need in my town plz bring her back.
-Natasha the Japan-Only squirrel is really, REALLY pretty. ): It makes me sad we never saw her in our games. Monpe is another cute Japan-Only villager.
-Tarou and Vanessa are awesome Japan-Only wolves. I wanna see them in a game soon!
-Ace wears a spade shirt. We need Ace back.
-Rhoda the chicken is adorable.
-I want ketchup the duck in my town. Wait. I NEED Ketchup the duck in my town. Japan! Share Ketchup!
-Quetzal! QUETZAL. Gimme back my husbando! He's my favorite eagle!!!
-Rio was my favorite Ostrich. I loved her design. I wish they'd bring her back.
-Kamaboko is a cute purple japan only penguin. His colors are amazing.
-Boots the alligator was one of the first villagers I had in Population Growing! I miss him so much!


----------



## Hound00med

Officer Berri said:


> -Nosegay the Anteater. She was the prettiest Anteater! Can't be because of her name that she's gone. Japan gave her a different name. And NoA could just give her a different name anyways. >_> Like the squirrels. Oh god, the squirrels.
> -Ursala the bear was really cute! That face of hers was so adorable and she looked shy. And she's pink!
> -Pierre the cat. He's freakin adorable. He's a clown but isn't terrifying like the sheep is!
> -Belle is the superior black-and-white cow. We should have kept Belle and tossed Tipper instead. I don't like Tipper's face.
> -Aisle the cub. He was a Japan-Only villager but he's so cute!
> -Maddie the dog. How could they get rid of her like that? I loved her to pieces! She was beautiful! I also really like Bea.
> -Billy, Sven, and Iggy the goats. Why did we lose so many male goats?
> -Cleo the horse. Lavender purple horse. Pretty big black eyes. WHY YOU NO LONGER IN GAMES?
> -Carrie the Kangaroo was like a mom to my Population Growing villager. I miss her. I also miss Valise (she was so pretty!) and I think the Japan-Only villager Koharu should come back.
> -Rex the lion is me and my boyfriend's favorite Lion. I also like Leopold.
> -Carmen the mouse was really, really pretty! And Pink! Yay pink!
> -Sue E. Was pretty. Purple animals rock! We should be able to have her as a neighbor again!
> -Tiara moved into the last Population Growing town I started. I really liked her. She was cool!
> -Stella. Pink Sheep. Need in my town plz bring her back.
> -Natasha the Japan-Only squirrel is really, REALLY pretty. ): It makes me sad we never saw her in our games. Monpe is another cute Japan-Only villager.
> -Tarou and Vanessa are awesome Japan-Only wolves. I wanna see them in a game soon!
> -Ace wears a spade shirt. We need Ace back.
> -Rhoda the chicken is adorable.
> -I want ketchup the duck in my town. Wait. I NEED Ketchup the duck in my town. Japan! Share Ketchup!
> -Quetzal! QUETZAL. Gimme back my husbando! He's my favorite eagle!!!
> -Rio was my favorite Ostrich. I loved her design. I wish they'd bring her back.
> -Kamaboko is a cute purple japan only penguin. His colors are amazing.
> -Boots the alligator was one of the first villagers I had in Population Growing! I miss him so much!



I agree with a lot of these! I 100% agree with having Boots, Aisle, Stella, Tarou and Rio back


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'd like to see Hank, Emerald, and Hornsby again.


----------



## Hound00med

jvgsjeff said:


> I'd like to see Hank, Emerald, and Hornsby again.



Hank and Emerald are pretty epic too, I've gotten to like them simply from your videos, haha.. But I'd love Hornsby back too


----------



## Bowie




----------



## Hound00med

Bowie said:


>



I dunno, Meow and Bow kinda creep me out xD.. But Woolio for sure!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Stella, just come back. Please. You're breaking my heart.


----------



## RhinoK

Stella's design is interesting, I'm really happy she's in my GC town 
I've got Hank, Iggy, Huggy, Gonzo, Olive, Chico, Stella, Boris and I just lost Belle, so I'm cycling villagers until I get her again.


----------



## Dembonez19

Belle, Stella, Ketchup, Boris, Ellie, Sprocket, Emerald, Rhoda, Buzz, and Woolio please.


----------



## Hound00med

Dembonez19 said:


> Belle, Stella, Ketchup, Boris, Ellie, Sprocket, Emerald, Rhoda, Buzz, and Woolio please.



Totally agree with pretty much all these! .. Although Ketchup's a bit weird to me


----------



## Miss Renee

All of the hippos that they got rid of but mainly Lulu.
Also, Ketchup and Woolio.


----------



## Nyanako

I don't really know when it comes to the original GC version, but, I kind of wish they brought Meow back; her design is actually really cool, and it's pretty unique (the only other one like her is Bow, and, he's not nearly as good as her from what I've seen.)


----------



## Dembonez19

Oh I just thought of a couple more: Koharu and Kakkun. They never made it to English versions. Koharu would actually be a kangaroo I'd want in my town. Kakkun just looks awesomely creepy. He should probably be cranky when he comes back though. Jock doesn't really suit him.


----------



## Rainbell

I'd like an animal crossing with every past villager returning.

Realistically : I thought Aziz the lion looked pretty cool.


----------



## rubyy

ELLIE


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dembonez19 said:


> Oh I just thought of a couple more: Koharu and Kakkun. They never made it to English versions. Koharu would actually be a kangaroo I'd want in my town. Kakkun just looks awesomely creepy. He should probably be cranky when he comes back though. Jock doesn't really suit him.


Kakkun SO does fit as a Jock. Doctors say to be healthy. So I think jock fits him. Hes my most #1 favorite e+ villager!


----------



## kurisu

I just want Julia ;~;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I just want every sheep and wolf back.


----------



## brooklyn9

You know how in CF in the city random villagers showed up?
They should do that with future games... but instead all the past characters would show up 
and I wish they would bring back ketchup


----------



## Dozer

Louie, Tad, all three lions, Ellie, Spike, Cleo, Sven, Liz, Maddie, Rio and DOZER who is my absolute favorite villager ever.


----------



## Hound00med

mewtfan said:


> Louie, Tad, all three lions, Ellie, Spike, Cleo, Sven, Liz, Maddie, Rio and DOZER who is my absolute favorite villager ever.



Good call with most of these!  .. I don't really like Cleo, Liz or Maddie, and I despise Sven and most goats.. But the rest are pretty epic


----------



## Bellxis

Ketchup the duck and Blessing the dog!
They're really cute!


----------



## Chocolate Rose

Iggy the goat!  He was my favorite character when I played as a kid~


----------



## Candy

Huggy the koala. She was adorable.


----------



## LunaRover

Idk maybe Ketchup


----------



## Croconaw

Louie the gorilla


----------



## cannedcommunism

Candi the mouse or Emerald the frog. Maybe Claude the rabbit.


----------



## Boccages

Olive ! PLEASE bring her back.


----------



## pharbro

bow and meow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

I wouldn't mind if Penny came back.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Huggy, Tarou, Buzz, Ursala, Bea, Plucky, Natasha, Kitt, Jane, etc.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Can I say Champ? I want him back as an actual villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pharbro said:


> bow and meow!!!!!!!!!



Why'd you bump this?


----------



## Astro Cake

Bow, Meow, and the wolves.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

PlasmaPower said:


> Can I say Champ? I want him back as an actual villager.



You can't have Champ and Porter in the same game. They're the same monkey, so you'd cause a paradox!


----------



## toadsworthy

Piper! she was an original in my first Gamecube town... I made an exhibit in my town in honor of that town and have a big painting of Piper in it!


----------



## Bon Bonne

I think this villager should be in another game, just look at him! http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Shoukichi 
he's cool. he's like, a daruma.


----------



## Ramza

With a name like this, he deserves to come back.


----------

